# SolidWorks World 2012



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

I just wanted to let this community know that BobCAM will be attending SolidWorks World 2012. If you would like to stop by and meet our team we will be at Booth # 102

Thanks!

Al DePoalo
BobCAM Team Leader

SolidWorks World 2012

February 12-15, 2012
San Diego Convention Center – San Diego, CA
Booth #102
Website: SolidWorks World :: SolidWorks World


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Any woodworking shows in the southern part of the U.S. next year????


----------

